# A Redhawk you don't see very often!



## GAR (Aug 11, 2011)

Ruger Redhawk in 45 Colt with a 5 1/2" barrel. Also have it's bigger brother a 7 1/2" Hunter model!

Tom


----------



## bhblackwell (Aug 11, 2011)

nice! i bought a 357 ruger about 5 months ago i love it


----------



## GAR (Aug 12, 2011)

What model did you get?
Got a Redhawk in 357mag with the 7 1/2" barrel.


----------



## maximusmagee (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice Redhawk.  I have a 5.5" 41 Mag and love it.  How rare are the 45 Colt models compared to the 41 Magnum models?


----------



## 348 Win (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool guns. I would love to have a 5 1/2 inch .357.


----------



## GAR (Aug 13, 2011)

Everything but the 44 mag is fairly rare. The blued Redhawks only came in 41 mag and 44 mag.

No ideas as to production figures for the 41 mag or 45 Colt but there were less than 5K of the 357 Redhawks made.

I am very fortunate and own all 4 calibers that they were made in. Three of them are the "Hunter" models and one is the standard 7 1/2" barrel.

Tom


----------



## jmoser (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been looking for a used .45 5.5" Redhawk forever - they just never turn up.

.44s are a dime a dozen.

Jealous !!


----------

